# Stalhs Tiffany font where can Buy just the one font.



## dlk426 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've read alot of requests and replys but no one had a location to download the Stahl's Tiffany font, if it is available to the public can anyone direct me to it?


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

dlk426 said:


> Hi everyone, I've read alot of requests and replys but no one had a location to download the Stahl's Tiffany font, if it is available to the public can anyone direct me to it?


i have a very similar font called "madfont". can't recall right now where i downloaded - but it was free. let me know if your search doesn't turn it up.


----------



## gotosgs.com (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello,

You might be able to find something close on one of the following free font web sites:

http://www.dafont.com/

Download Free Fonts - 1001 Free Fonts

Download free fonts | Font Freak

Good luck,

Dave
Specialty Graphics Supply Inc.


----------



## oddica (Aug 8, 2006)

7 pages of Western-ish fonts at dafont. Several are similar
to Stahl's Tiffany.

Fancy > Western fonts | dafont.com


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd like to know where you can purchase this font as well. Those knock-off freebies just aren't very good, at least the ones I saw. Any other ideas?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

the only place I know of is through Stahls. The fonts come with the clipart package


----------



## oddica (Aug 8, 2006)

there are a handful of similar fonts at Myfonts.

Buckhorn or Saloon Girl from Font Mesa maybe?

Search Results for “font mesa” : MyFonts


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Folks.....

We are new here and have yet to make an introduction but.... I have been looking for this same font for quite some time as well!

It is free and it is available on Stahls.com. Look under Tech support and then downloads.

P & G


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Red Earth said:


> Hello Folks.....
> 
> We are new here and have yet to make an introduction but.... I have been looking for this same font for quite some time as well!
> 
> ...


That's Great. I just downloaded it. I'd been wanting that font for a while.

Great 1st post!


----------



## MarieM (Oct 25, 2007)

This is the coolest!! I needed this font and thought I'd have a ton of trouble finding
it!!

Thank you!!


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

oddica said:


> 7 pages of Western-ish fonts at dafont. Several are similar
> to Stahl's Tiffany.
> 
> Fancy > Western fonts | dafont.com


Stahls sells a cd with their fonts, templates, and clipart. I attended one of those Great Graphics events and was able to purchase it for $50 instead of $100. Best money I have spent!


----------



## MarieM (Oct 25, 2007)

sportkids said:


> Stahls sells a cd with their fonts, templates, and clipart. I attended one of those Great Graphics events and was able to purchase it for $50 instead of $100. Best money I have spent!


Thank you for that! I'm going to ISS AC tomorrow and I'm going to check that out.

: - )


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

I cannot find it at stahs tech support, where is it exactly, or did they take it off. thanks


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

Just in case you haven't found it yet...

Stahls' online - Support


----------



## inkthat (Feb 23, 2010)

When I clicked on it, it comes up and says that the page may have been removed. Any other suggestions? I really need the Tiffany font . . . BAD! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

I just clicked that link I posted above and it works. It brings up a download box so you have a choice of opening or saving the file.
I just saved it to a second computer.
HTH,
Peachy


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Just worked for me too.


----------



## diezelwear (Dec 25, 2009)

worked for me also. had to turn off my pop up blocker.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

inkthat said:


> When I clicked on it, it comes up and says that the page may have been removed. Any other suggestions? I really need the Tiffany font . . . BAD! Thanks a lot!


If you are still having trouble, post your email and I'll email you the file. It's only 37Kb.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

worked for me as well,, 
Thank you for posting this,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## ppande (Jun 9, 2010)

splathead said:


> If you are still having trouble, post your email and I'll email you the file. It's only 37Kb.


 is there any way you can send me this file please. I have turned off my popup blocker and it still says that the page has been removed. I need this font in a bad way and stahls does not sell it any longer (already called and asked). My email is [email protected] thanks so much


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ppande said:


> is there any way you can send me this file please.


Just sent it to you.


----------



## beezy (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, I just started with the forum and had a question I was hoping you could help with. I am looking for the Stahl's "Rewind" font. Do you happen to have this font as well? Any help would be much appreciated! I tried contacting Stahl's but they no longer offer the CD font/art package. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

beezy said:


> Hello, I just started with the forum and had a question I was hoping you could help with. I am looking for the Stahl's "Rewind" font. Do you happen to have this font as well? Any help would be much appreciated! I tried contacting Stahl's but they no longer offer the CD font/art package. Thanks.


Do you have an example how it looks? 

If Stahls offered it as a commercial font, we can't share it. Hopefully there is a free clone.


----------



## beezy (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is the link to the Stahl's website with the Rewind font: Custom Made Easy Script Styles | Stahls' ID

These are some great looking fonts, but unfortunately they are not offered through their new web based design program.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Rewind was never offered on a disk to load on to your computer. Stahls Tiffany was at one time but is no longer available. The only way to get the Stahls Tiffany font now is to use CadWorxLive.com called VX Tiffany, create what you need and export it as a PLT file. I'n not sure if the Rewind font is available there or not.


----------



## Kells (Mar 28, 2011)

splathead said:


> If you are still having trouble, post your email and I'll email you the file. It's only 37Kb.


Joe, is this offer still available? I'm new here, and I found this forum while looking for this typeface.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Kells said:


> Joe, is this offer still available?


Yes, since it's a public domain font, I can send it to you. PM me your email address.


----------



## Kells (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, Joe, but someone sniped my request just a little while ago. I'm good to go.


----------



## styk (Apr 14, 2011)

splathead said:


> If you are still having trouble, post your email and I'll email you the file. It's only 37Kb.


Do you still have the Tiffany Font? I can't find it anywhere either. Can you email it to me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## raylaroo (Mar 17, 2018)

Can you email this to [email protected] ? It is officially not on their website anymore.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's here: https://www.ffonts.net/Stahls-Tiffany-2000.font


----------

